# help



## dearprudence (Jun 11, 2009)

My mom has two pigeons that she rescued after being hurt by cars. She passed away in April and I inherited them. I really want to give them away but I don't know of anyone who would want them. I also want them to go to a good home. Anyone out there interested?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would help if you would let us know where you are located.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom's passing. I appreciate the compassion and care she has shown for these noble pigeons.

Are you sure you cannot keep them?

Where do you live? Perhaps we can find someone to adopt them that is local.

I'm going to move your thread to the adoption forum where it will get the proper exposure.

Thank you for your care and concern to find them a perfect home.


----------

